# Raising pigs for profit?



## yanks26 (Jul 22, 2009)

Is this a legitimate business idea?


----------



## jhm47 (Jul 22, 2009)

A resounding NO!  Unless you plan to raise thousands of them.


----------



## cw (Jul 22, 2009)

i dont see how , the sell sat, sold sow and 6 piglets for 140$ she must have weighed 200lbs


----------



## miron28 (Jul 22, 2009)

i don't make a ton of money on them but i get them from the sale for about 60-70 dollars they weigh any where from 250 to 450 and i sell them for about 150.00 and as fast as i can get them i sell them it is about supply and demand


----------

